# looking to learn more



## Shinzu (Feb 13, 2004)

do you guys know of some good aikido websites with history, pics, and possibly some video clips.

i am interested in a local school and wanted to familiarize myself somewhat before sitting in on a class.

thanx!


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 13, 2004)

http://www.aikidofaq.com/

http://aikidojournal.ubernet.net/

http://www.aikiweb.com/

These are all I can find.  I hope they help.   

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 13, 2004)

http://www.aikidoinc.com/home.asp?sid=sNtXxqNN6fBIvLHO5oF7juLUECFQYkdRI54VvCcA28g4TN5473 http://www.aikidoinc.com/home.asp?sid=sNtXxqNN6fBIvLHO5oF7juLUECFQYkdRI54VvCcA28g4TN5473 
Hope these help.


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 14, 2004)

excellent!!!  thanx guys


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 24, 2005)

Also, check our school's website.  Theres a lot more info to be posted about NGA and it's history.  Theres already a few pictures and videos which will be added to on a regular basis.  Feel free to sign the guestbook while your there!

 Best of luck,
 Andrew


----------

